# Consultation in Observation status



## 634sg4fs65g4fg (Apr 27, 2010)

Ok, I am trying to fix some coding errors and I need some advice. When patient is in Observation Day 1 and has a consultation(our dr. coded level 5) then day 2 a daily visit(level 2) by same dr. Do you code Observation 99220 for day 1 and then 99219? Or do you code 99205 and 99212? Thank you!


----------



## Jess1125 (Apr 27, 2010)

Your code categories in choice #2 are correct ones to be billing.

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------

